# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Γιατί είμαστε κατά της αιχμαλωσίας; >  Πληροφορίες για αηδόνι.

## georgepapa

Καλη σπερα θελω να αγορασω ενα αηδονι εχει καποιοσ στο φορουμ,πληροφοριεσ διατροφη τιμεσ και γενικα οτι αφορα το ειδοσ.Ευχαριστω φιλικα Γιωργησ

----------


## οδυσσέας

για κινεζικο αηδονι η για ''Ελληνικο''?

----------


## georgepapa

Ελληνικοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοο  οοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοοο

----------


## οδυσσέας

δεν υπαρχειιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι  ιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιιι  ιιιιιιιιιιιι γιατι δεν υπαρχει Ελληνικη εκτροφη και οσα υπαρχουν κακος υπαρχουν.

----------


## georgepapa

ΜΠΑΡΝΤΟΝΝ????????????????????????????????  ????

----------


## οδυσσέας

τι δεν καταλαβες?????????????

----------


## georgepapa

θελω να παρω αηδονι και απο Δευτερα θα ξεκινισω αναζητιση θα παρω σβαρνα τα βουνα και τα ρυακια τισ πλαγιεσ και τα λειβαδια τουσ αγρουσ και τησ ψηλεσ ραχουλεσ αλλα τελικα θα βρω οπωσδηποτε μου κολισε  το αηδονι και θα το βρωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωω δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση

----------


## lagreco69

> θελω να παρω αηδονι και απο Δευτερα θα ξεκινισω αναζητιση θα παρω σβαρνα τα βουνα και τα ρυακια τισ πλαγιεσ και τα λειβαδια τουσ αγρουσ και τησ ψηλεσ ραχουλεσ αλλα τελικα θα βρω οπωσδηποτε μου κολισε  το αηδονι και θα το βρωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωω δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση


Δηλαδη σκεφτεσαι να βρεις μια φωλια και να παρεις τα μικρα?

----------


## georgepapa

σσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσ μην μασ ακουσουν θα ξεριζωσω και το δεντρο μαζι

----------


## οδυσσέας

ναι ναι ναι αυτον τον καιρο εχει πολλα. να παρεις και ενα τσουβαλι να τα βαλεις μεσα.

----------


## οδυσσέας

> σσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσσ μην μασ ακουσουν θα ξεριζωσω και το δεντρο μαζι


το δεντρο να προσεξεις να βγει ολη η ριζα γιατι αλλιως θα σου ξεραθει.

----------


## georgepapa

Εγω θα βρω θα το ταξω στον Αγιο Φανουριο θα του το ζητισω και θα το βρω............................................  .................................

----------


## saxo_29

Όντως φίλε μου, τι ακριβώς δεν έχεις καταλάβει;
Πρωτων βάση Ελληνικής νομοθεσίας απαγορεύεται να πάρεις άγριο ζώο / πουλι και να το αιχμαλωτησεις.
Δευτερων, εσένα θα σου άρεσε να σε έβαζαν σε ένα κλουβι ενώ έχεις μάθει να ζεις ελεύθερα, μόνο γιατι κάποιος γουστάρει να κάνει το κέφι του;
Εαν σου αρέσει τόσο η φωνή του αγωνιούν, βρες που κούνια ζουν και κάτσε να τα ακούς και να τ'απιλαυσεις. Σε αιχμαλωσία το σίγουρο είναι ότι το αηδόνι δεν θα τραγουδάει, αλλα ακόμη ποιο σίγουρο είναι ότι θα πεθάνει πολυ γρήγορα.

----------


## οδυσσέας

> Εγω θα βρω θα το ταξω στον Αγιο Φανουριο θα του το ζητισω και θα το βρω............................................  .................................


ρε μπας και μπερδεψες την ριγανη με το αλλο σακουλακι????????

----------


## Kostakos

Σορρυ κιολας αλλα εσυ νομιζεις οτι αυτα που λες ειναι αστεια .. Μονο τον εαυτουλι σου κοροιδευεις το αηδονι καταρχην το ρωτησες αν σε θελει???

----------


## georgepapa

Απο Δευτερα ξεκιναω αναζητηση και θα το βρω οπωσδηποτεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε  εεεεεεεεεεε

----------


## koukoulis

Ξανασκέψου το. Αν πραγματικά βρεις, σκλαβώσεις αηδόνι, σου εύχομαι με όλη μου την καρδιά να πάθεις μία από τα ίδια και να είσαι σίγουρος ότι θα συμβεί.

----------


## xarhs

λαθος μονοπατι διαλεξες φιλε μου............ και επελεξες λαθος ειδος για να ικανοποιησεις τις επιθυμιες σου!!!!!
το αηδονι παραμενει ενα ειδος που δεν μπορεσε κανενας ποτε να το εξημερωσει και να το κανει να επιβιωσει μεσα σε 4 συρματινους τοιχους..........
ξερω απο προσωπικη εμπειρια ανθρωπους που πηραν φωλιες και τα μεγαλωσαν στο στομα..... αλλα το τελος ηταν ασχημο......
 η ελευθερια που θελεις εσυ να στερησεις ευχομαι να μην ''γυρησει'' ποτε πανω σου..........

----------


## οδυσσέας

> Απο Δευτερα ξεκιναω αναζητηση και θα το βρω οπωσδηποτεεεεεεεεεεεεεεεε  εεεεεεεεεεε


οχι απο Δευτερα. αποψε να πας κοβουνε πρωτοχρονιατικη πιτα  και ειναι ολα μαζεμενα. τρεχααααααααααααααααααααα  ααααααααα

----------


## saxo_29

Τελικα ο τύπος απλα τρολαρει... Δεν αξίζει τον κόπο να ασχοληθεί κανείς στα σοβαρά μαζι του

----------


## birdy_num_num

Γιώργη ή κάνεις πλάκα ή προβοκάρεις το forum. Είναι δυνατόν σε forum με λάτρεις πουλιών να λες τέτοια πράγματα (και να επιμένεις κίολας)? Πάρε ρε αδερφέ ένα καναρίνι ή μια καρδερίνα εκτροφής και άσε τα αηδόνια να πάνε στην ευχή του θεού. 

Στην τελική αφού είσαι απο επαρχία (όπως ο ίδιος γράφεις) καπου γύρω σου θα έχει αηδόνια για να τα ακούς και να τα χαίρεσαι. Το να θες να το βάλεις στο κλουβί ενώ το'χεις δίπλα σου έτσι και αλλιώς, είναι για την δική μου αντίληψη εγωιστικό και ματαιόδοξο.

----------


## georgepapa

Εγω μια ερωτηση εκανα και δεν πηρα καμια απαντηση πανω στην ερωτηση μου μοναχα μα κατακρινατε τιποτα αλλο ευχαριστω δεν δεν εχω τιποτα αλλο να πω

----------


## lagreco69

Μαλλον εχεις χασει την μπαλα! και το γηπεδο μαζι!!! κυριολεκτικα εισαι σε λαθος forum!! δεν εχω να προσθεσω τιποτα παραπανω απο οσα σου ειπαν τα παιδια! το θεμα σου κλειδωνει.

----------


## xXx

γιατί είμαστε.....*ΚΑΤΑ ΤΗΣ ΑΙΧΑΜΑΛΩΣΙΑΣ*

----------

